# Buffalo Poop



## rfd298 (Jun 22, 2010)

Since I broke my original LaserSteve fire brick. I decided to make a new fire brick oven today. So I needed to try it out. I put the three buttons I have into one here is the result. I call it buffalo poop. Who says you can't shine poop (Mythbusters excluded). Button size is 31.5 g.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it looks nice. Congrats!


----------



## Strider (Jun 23, 2010)

From now on I love poops


----------

